# php or asp



## BelHeirClothing (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Any Thoughts On Go Daddy For Hosting?*

Which is better? AsP or PhP if I want to sell my t-shirts online?!/1


----------



## statc (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Any Thoughts On Go Daddy For Hosting?*

Both Php and ASP are the same. PHP is easier to learn and it's cheaper to host since it's open source. In terms of security they are pretty much equal since security mostly depends on the programmer not the language. Also there's a lot of free php carts out there.. if that's what you're looking for.

For hosting. i use routhost.com ($5 a month) and it's pretty good. If you want alot of space, bandwidth and control i would go with servage.net. Alot of my clients/partners have used them and for about 8$ a month.. you can't go wrong.


----------

